# Top to Bottom



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

How can I get my page to allow me to see the top posts first instead of the last posts first?


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

nina foresti said:


> How can I get my page to allow me to see the top posts first instead of the last posts first?


Got to the thread that I've linked to - and read post # 327 -

There's a graphic with an explanation which will answer your question. If you need further assistance on any aspect of how to maneuver the new site, this is the thread to check.

Most every question or difficulty that someone has encountered has been extensively explained with easy-to-follow graphics and directions.

Hope this helps - If not, just post your question in the thread which I've linked to - The new admins are very friendly and eager to help.










Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!


Years ago I was asked by one of the mods (Krummhorn, perhaps) to remove the apostrophe from elgar's ghost as it caused some kind of technical glitch. I was wondering whether the apostrophe could be reinstated now that the site has been upgraded? Thanks. I am sending you a private message. -...




www.talkclassical.com


----------

